# Rode Maia Today!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So I finally picked up all my tack from my parents' garage (where I had been keeping it until now... my apartment is too small to hold horsey goods) last night! I went out to feed this morning, and thought it was such a nice day that I wanted to see how she looked in my english getup... and I have to say, she looks darn good. I lunged her for a while and got a short video of that - it will be uploaded later, and she was a little energized, but still fairly calm, so I got it in my head to just jump on her and see how she handles a person on her back. 
Side note: she's "green broke" but has only had a person on her maybe 4-5 times in the past 4 years, and the lady only walked her, didn't do anything beyond that.
Anyways, so I grabbed my helmet (I finally get to use it! I bought it in October and haven't used it much at all - it's a shame for a $400 helmet to sit in my car.. I bought a nice one to entice myself to wear it  I think I look stupid in them!) let down my stirrups and jumped on... she was great! We walked around the little field I use as an arena, and once I was confident she was going to listen to my rein and leg aids, I decided well, why not trot? Ahh, even without her feet done she moves nicely... I'm so proud of my little girl! We went around both directions, then walked some more, and called it quits on a good note.
I know this isn't exactly an exciting story, but it is for me! I'm so happy, I'm about to burst!
Pictures will be posted later.. I've got to get ready for work now!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

YAY JDI! That's great! I'm so glad she's working out for you! I can't wait to see pictures and the video.

it was good that you kept the riding session short. Ahh i can only imagine how excited you are!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! You are lucky to get so nice and quiet(!) horse!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I think it's a VERY exciting story! sometimes the best stories are the ones that are the least eventful.....  Congrats on a great day! Hope she works out for you!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats! She is such a cute little mare. I'm sure you'll have very fun times wiht her.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Omg congrats! Ever since I read your thread I've been waiting to hear on that little mare! I can't wait to see the video so dont hold off on posting!!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

yay! *claps* you're going to have to get some riding pics for sure!!!! she's such a cutiepie.
and i agree with the person who said the little things are the most exciting - training milestones are the most exciting things ever!
go youuu!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the ride. I know what you mean with the lack of room for "horsey goods". I have so much equipment and my house just can't hold it all and my tack box for sure can't either. I am trying to find a way to store more things :twisted:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats and I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't believe the support I'm getting! This is awesome! Thank you all for your words of encouragement!!
Although she's 8 and "green broke" she has only been ridden 3 times in the past 4 years, and that was the lady jumping on, walking around, then jumping off again. Besides that, it's anyones guess. And she's never had English tack on, which makes it just that much better! I'm so proud of my little girl! I'm probably going to have another quick ride tomorrow morning... I don't want to do too much while her feet are in such terrible condition, so I'm fairly limited as to what I can do with her... and my farrier hasn't returned the call I put out to him today. 
Btw, I'm officially buying her on Saturday!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay! That's great! Be sure to let us know what the farrier says and post some pictures asap!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats for buying her this weekend! She's like a little pumpkin.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

That's great! Congrats! Sounds like she likes you. You guys are making a bond to the sound of me. It also sounds like your making progress. Well done! Just remember to try and end the ride on a good note. And my instructor told me a little tip. When you get on a horse, give it a good pat as you want to make it a good thing, not a bad thing.


:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe I went out on Thursday night to feed her, and ended up sitting there with her for an hour while she ate  such a great boding experience! 
I'm waiting for the video to upload... it's taking so long...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's great JDI! Congrats on your little girl! I bet you two are going to do great together! 

BTW, i know how long it takes for a video to upload (on youtube anyways) Let us know when its all done. I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you get to ride her today?


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats JDI!!! I knew she would be perfect for you! She just needed a strong personality to show her the way. She's probably so eager to please you! 

I think as horse people , we get so caught up in the "conformation" thing that we forget there is a living, breathing horse waiting to be discovered and worked with. Sometimes, for pleasure riding conformation is not everything. I'm so glad SHE found YOU! I'm a true believer that EVERYTHING happens for a reason...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ahearn, that was so touching, thank you! you almost brought tears to my eyes!

FGR - I went out again this morning and rode her, she was great once again! I didn't lunge her or anything, just tacked her up and jumped on… she was a little impatient for me to get on, and kept walking forwards, but after a few firm “no”s, she got the idea and stood for me to get on. I actually rode her in the large pasture today, instead of sticking to a small pen (which I did just because I had NO idea how she would react yesterday!) Anyways, she accepted the new English stuff with absolutely no fuss. She definitely needs to be started from ground-up as far as riding goes… she turns and stops, but those are iffy at best. No idea what leg pressure means other than “go” and has no idea what rein contact is all about. But she is a sweetheart, and is very very very willing to please. I rode her around the field a few times at a walk, then asked for a trot, and kept her going for a few turns around each direction, again, she did great. No fussing at all, other than the occasional ear-pin which seemed to mean “mom, I’ve been a pasture ornament for 8 years, stop pressing my sides, I’ll go when I want to.” (JDI: um no.. you'll go now. As in now, when I ask you, not when you feel like it, silly mare.)
I just had a short 15-minute ride, which is about all I’m going to do until her feet are done. Plus in her overweight condition, she’s going to need time to be able to keep going without passing out on me – hah. Spent about 70% of the ride walking, circling, etc, and 30% trotting. She does have a nice gait and isn’t off, which is surprising because of her feet… but hey. 
I’m excited to see what her canter feels like! 

It’s so nice to have my own horse again… I can’t believe how much I’ve missed it…


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is great! Hopefully you can get her feet done soon so you can really start working her! Did you get pictures yet  Don't mean to harrass you but I love pictures! 

I was actually thinking about how happy you must be to have your own horse when I was out deworming all my little brats today! I was watching them run and kick in the field and I though "JDI gets to do this with her horse now, she must be so happy!"


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I can understand how you must be excited to ride your own horse. I have been out of riding for a year and still have another year off of riding due to an injury that is still healing.

Make sure to post more videos and photos.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> ahearn, that was so touching, thank you! you almost brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> FGR - I went out again this morning and rode her, she was great once again! I didn't lunge her or anything, just tacked her up and jumped on… she was a little impatient for me to get on, and kept walking forwards, but after a few firm “no”s, she got the idea and stood for me to get on. /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Today sounded like it really went well for you, i'm so glad!

I too, hope that the farrier comes out and fixes her hooves. I'm sure she'll be happier too!

I would like to see pictures and a possible video if you have it. She must look so cute all tacked up in her english gear


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> That is great! Hopefully you can get her feet done soon so you can really start working her! Did you get pictures yet  Don't mean to harrass you but I love pictures!
> 
> I was actually thinking about how happy you must be to have your own horse when I was out deworming all my little brats today! I was watching them run and kick in the field and I though "JDI gets to do this with her horse now, she must be so happy!"


Hehe I'm picking up dewormer tomorrow  sad part it, I'm looking forward to it!!!
I'm getting frusterated with my farrier, he hasn't called back at all. Gah.



rachluveshorses4eva said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > ahearn, that was so touching, thank you! you almost brought tears to my eyes!
> ...


 Thanks, Rach!! I really like her!



appylover31803 said:


> I would like to see pictures and a possible video if you have it. She must look so cute all tacked up in her english gear


How's this? 
http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/?action=view&current=March6001.flv

There's another one, I'm waiting for it to upload....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute video, bringing a horse along is always such a great experience.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! The second video uploaded!

http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/?action=view&current=March6006.flv




I know they're not great, and she needs to lose a hundred pounds and have her feet done, but she's a cutie 


PS my farrier just called (thank god) and is arranging something with a friend of his because he can't get out there for another 2 weeks  Poop. I like my farrier... oh well I know he'll recommend someone good - we're tight like that! hah.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie! She looks so great! Good on ya (again :roll: )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR, as per your request:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww. SHE LOOKS SO CUTE! Sorry for the caps Mike


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

She is a little tubby thing,isn't she?  I can't wait to see her in a few months. She's going to be GORGEOUS!

I love her new name. It suits her better than Tika!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks JDI! She sure is a doll. I'm a huge fan of her head!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

her trot looks so comfy! She's very cute and looks like she's doing well.

Once she loses a few pounds and tones up, she'll be drop dead gorgeous. 
She just has this look like she knows she's pretty, but doesn't want to flaunt it.

Congrats again JDI! When will she be officially yours?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ahearn said:


> She is a little tubby thing,isn't she?  I can't wait to see her in a few months. She's going to be GORGEOUS!
> 
> I love her new name. It suits her better than Tika!


She is very very tubby right now. Could stand to lose a few (hundred) pounds. 
Thanks! I think Maia suits her better as well - although I still love the name Tika, and hope to use it someday!



FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks JDI! She sure is a doll. I'm a huge fan of her head!


Of course! I get very shutter-happy around animals  She does have a cute head, and will have a nice body to match in a few months, after some major conditioning!



appylover31803 said:


> her trot looks so comfy! She's very cute and looks like she's doing well.
> 
> Once she loses a few pounds and tones up, she'll be drop dead gorgeous.
> She just has this look like she knows she's pretty, but doesn't want to flaunt it.
> ...


Aww thanks, Appy! She is pretty, but shedding out right now so she has that yak look about her. 
Haha I can see her being one of those "I'm pretty, isn't that enough for you?" horses later on  She's too fat right now. And her trot will be much comfier as soon as the farrier is through with her! :twisted: 

I'm dropping the cheque off today! Eeek!
I can't help but be a little nervous - this is the first horse I've ever bought on my own, being out of my parent's pocketbook, so it's a little scary... what if something goes wrong? What if she could have had a better home elsewhere? ... a lot of what-ifs...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MAIA IS OFFICIALLY MINE!!!


Ahh I'm so excited!!!








sorry for the caps...


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> What if she could have had a better home elsewhere?


Psh. No.

Congratulations on your purchase, you must be so proud. I bet it feels good to have a horse again. I think you made a good decision, she's a doll, and I can't wait to see how she turns out.

Best of luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

tim said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > What if she could have had a better home elsewhere?
> ...


Thanks Tim, that was very touching. I am very very happy to own a horse again - heck, even picking out a dewormer today brought a smile to my face; how sad is that?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> - heck, even picking out a dewormer today brought a smile to my face; how sad is that?


No, thats not sad. It's always the little things.


----------

